# most reliable/effective takedowns ??



## HKD (Aug 7, 2006)

As a practitioner of Hapkido, we do several throws/sweeps that are found in Judo (or ..... very similar variations would be more accurate). I will say that we normally don't do them in the same way someone from a Judo school will, but close.

Since most of you probable have more competition experience than I do (none), what would any of you consider to be the 5 most basic throws/sweeps you know. By that I mean, the most reliable/effective/easiest to execute, or just you plain ol' like them.


I'm interested in working more on what is most effective vs. not .... in a real (resisting opponent) situation.

any help would be appreciated
thanks
evan


----------



## silatman (Aug 9, 2006)

I would have to say that Tai-otoshi is a favorite of mine, as well as Koshi garuma, Soto makikomi and Ouchi gari.
I train in a system that is mainly based in Pentjak Silat but there are bits of lots of different arts such as JKD, Western Boxing, Panca Bela, Muay Thai, Judo and others. The throws that we do are modified judo mainly because the "sport" aspect has been taken out.
We are reality based and as such I too have never competed but I can tell you that these throws have worked for me.
As for an easy throw I dont think that you could go past Osoto gari, but each to his own.


----------



## RheaHS (Aug 13, 2006)

don't know japanese terms (we don't really use them in our system) 
but the ones I prefer

Knee wheel
Major outer reaping
Minor inner reaping


----------



## Andrew Green (Aug 13, 2006)

I'm not a Judo guy, but on the subject of reliable throws I think the most effective thing is having really good clinch control, without that no throw is effective, with it things will go better.  Which throws are the most effective will depend on how you work in the clinch.


----------



## jujutsu_indonesia (Aug 27, 2006)

HKD said:
			
		

> As a practitioner of Hapkido, we do several throws/sweeps that are found in Judo (or ..... very similar variations would be more accurate). I will say that we normally don't do them in the same way someone from a Judo school will, but close.
> 
> Since most of you probable have more competition experience than I do (none), what would any of you consider to be the 5 most basic throws/sweeps you know. By that I mean, the most reliable/effective/easiest to execute, or just you plain ol' like them.
> 
> ...


 
when I spar in Judo, I most often ended up at the losing side because I am small and Judo guys are big 

Nevertheless, I think the best techniques are those with "backup", which means that even though your initial attack failed, you are in position to do another attack, or to anticipate what your opponent might try to do from that failed attack.

For example:

1. You try Osotogari, opponent push you to keep his balance, you blend with his push by sitting back and throw him with a sacrifice throw, preferably Yoko Wakare or Tani Otoshi.

2. You try O-Goshi, opponent lower his hip and strengthen his stance to foil your throw. You then switch to Tsuri Komi Goshi, or maneuver one foot behind him to throw with Tani Otoshi.

3. You try Ippon Seoi, opponent stiffened up backwards to foil your throw, you turn around and apply Ko-Uchigari.

Just remember, when pushed, pull.. when pull, push 

Aww, what's better than the words of Prof. Kano himself? Just go buy his book "Kodokan Judo", it has a section where he teaches combination techniques (how to throw with other technique if your initial technique fails) and counter technique (how to trick your opponent into going for a technique, then you counter that technique before he completed it).


----------

